# Power steering fluids. 4 2003 passat 2.8



## Nathapong (Jun 19, 2008)

should i flush all of the PF or just add. and what type of fluids should i get and how much PF do i need to get.? 4 passat 2003 2.8
Thank you


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Power steering fluids. 4 2003 passat 2.8 (Nathapong)*

Yes. Mineral hydraulic fluid (part number G004000M2), about 1 liter.


----------



## DevinJM (Aug 21, 2006)

Don't just add. Is the level below the minimum mark? You should never have to add power steering fluid unless there is a leak somewhere and in which case you need to get your vehicle looked at.


----------



## Nathapong (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (DevinJM)*

Thanks devin


----------

